# Jorita



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Ugland bulker photographed at Erskine Bridge on her way upriver to Rothesay Dock,Clydebank with a coal cargo on a cold February afternoon in 1986..


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Interesting geared Daewoo built . She has three sisters BORZNA ex ANITA
THOR JASMINE ex TINITA and OB ex ROSITA.


----------

